# Hi everyone



## chweey14 (Jan 9, 2020)

lost husband looking for wisdom.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi... but we'll need some details here if you want some advice on something.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

chweey14 said:


> lost husband looking for wisdom.


Welcome from one betrayed husband to another!


----------

